# BikerIN aus HILDESHEIM?



## Shredder (26. September 2001)

Huhu Mädels,wo seid Ihr?Ich höre immer es soll hier in Hildesheim doch einige Mädels geben,welche ihr MTB nicht nur zum Zigarettenholen benutzen.Wenn dem so sein sollte,dann meldet euch bitte.Ich,29,188cm und 90kg würde euch gerne kennenlernen und dann auch gerne mit euch ein paar Kilometer fressen.Keine Angst,ich bin nicht gerade der durchtrainierte Biker,aber auch nicht gerade ein Warmduscher. 
Also,nur Mut.Ich freue mich schon auf eure E-Mails  [email protected]


----------



## Quen (27. September 2001)

Frag doch mal unseren Freund von www.mtb-hi.de ... vielleicht hat er einen Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2001)

Also der Mtb-Hi'ler weiss leider auch nicht viel über mountainbikende weibliche Wesen in dieser Gegend... naja, in meinem Alter scheinen die eher auf Leichtathletik zu stehen  Und die die dir so eher passen dürfte ist leider vergeben. Wenn du auch auf Rennrad/Triathlon stehst solltest du mal Sonntags um 10 an der Radrennbahn in Ochtersum sein. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück... im Winter fahren die dann auch ab und zu mal Mountainbike.

ciao
Robert


----------



## gage_ (27. September 2001)

Hey,

haben wir in HH auch Triathlon Torten? Da haett ich auch Interesse ))

Gregor.


----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2001)

Also in H gibts auch welche, dann müssten in HH ja mindestens doppelt so viele rumlaufen


----------



## Shredder (28. September 2001)

Dooooch!Es gibt welche,hab ich schon selbst gesehen,aber die waren immer schneller Aber das ist mehr als ein Jahr her  Ich glaube jetzt krieg ich sie!!!!!(lach!)


----------



## RobBj123 (20. Oktober 2001)

Und, haste schon Erfolg gehabt...?


----------



## Shredder (22. Oktober 2001)

Mädel gefunden?Ja,aber die ist ne Bewegungslegastenikerin,hat also mit biken nichts am Hut.Sie ist mehr für Horizontalsportarten zu gebrauchen  Da ist ja im prinziep nichts gegen einzuwenden,aber...........ach ich gebs auf.Es gibt halt keine Perfekte Frau,sonst wäre es ja auch ein Mann


----------

